# Wo meinen Sub aufstellen?



## phaYne (7. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab schon die Suchfunktion ausgeblich benutzt aber kann man Problem noch nicht lösen können.

Ich hab das Z5500 von Logitech und nun weis ich nicht wo ich meinen Subwoofer hinstellen soll. Momentan steht oder unter meinem Schreibtisch und ich bin mit dem Bass absolut unzufrieden. Die Position wo er steht ist auch denke ich zur ausbreitung der Schallwellen usw nicht gerade perfekt.
Hier in den Bildern zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild zeigt die Aufteilung meiner Boxen mit dem Sub in meinem Zimmer. Die X zeigen die möglichen Positionen wo ich den Sub hinstellen kann.
Bitte sagt mir die Zahl neben dem X als Position. Ich weis echt nicht wohin genau. Die Quadrate sind mein Bett ein Schrank und 2 kleinere Komoden.

Ich habe noch desweiteren folgendes Problem. Ich habe keinen satten, knackigen Bass sondern mehr ein Dröhnen bzw. Brummer anstatt nem richtigen Bassschlag. Es bumst schon ein bisschen aber es ist mehr Brummen als ein satter Bassschlag. Mein Bruder hat das Z2300 und der hat genau so einen Bass wie ich es mir vorstelle kein Brummen nichts sondern halt einen satten, kräftigen Bass. Mir kommt es bei der Basswiedergabe so vor als würde der Subwoofer den gesungenen Text wiedergeben und nicht die Bassbeats. Ich denke da musst man was einstellen aber welcher Frequenz der Sub abschaltet aber ka wo oder wie.




Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Lee (7. August 2008)

Öhm, also ich sehe keine Bilder


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

Bitte die forumsinterne Hochladfunktion benutzen, da werden dann die Bilder auch angezeigt.

Den Sub am besten in einer Linie zwischen den beiden Frontlautsprechern aufstellen. Dabei isses egal ob auf oder unter dem Schreibtisch, darunter isses natürlich platzsparender.


----------



## phaYne (7. August 2008)

gehen die bilder jetzt?
Ja das mit dem Sub unterm Tisch is soweit ich gehört habe nicht so toll wegen Schallwellen ausbreitung im Raum und Reflektion von den Wänden


----------



## SilentKilla (7. August 2008)

Nope, geht nicht. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

Mein Sub steht auch unterm Tisch und es klingt super.

Lautsprecher Teufel - Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ)

Der Punkt 4


----------



## Overlocked (7. August 2008)

Der Subwoofer sollte auf selber Linie wie die Frontspeaker stehen. Das wäre optimal, sonst könntest du ihn am Boden aufstellen wo du willst. Deine Unzufriedenheit könnte aber auch davon kommen, dass Logitech bei diesem Sub leider ein Frontfire Prinzip verwendet. Bei einem Downfire wirkt alles wuchtiger und besser, da dieser auf den Boden straht und dieser den Klang im Idealfall spiegelt.


----------



## moddingfreaX (7. August 2008)

Ich habe meinen Sub mittig unter meinem Schreibtisch stehen! So kann man ihn auch prima als Fußablage benutzen


----------



## Dustin91 (7. August 2008)

Also bei mir sieht es so aus:

Edit d00mfreak: Bilder bitte auf 900 px Breite skalieren

Aber wie gesagt, die Membrane ist unten und da wir vor kurzem Parkett verlegt haben ist der Klang echt genial.
Da wackeln die -->  Wände.

Und versuch irgendwie das Foto hoch zu laden, dann können wir dir bestimmt besser weiter helfen.

Du kannst den Sub ja mal an verschiedenen Orten aufstellen, ein Referenzlied verwenden und dann den Klang vergleichen und die Position ermitteln an der er am besten klingt.
Mein Referenzlied ist "David Guetta-Love is Gone".

Gruß Dustin


----------



## Overlocked (7. August 2008)

In Ecken musst du schauen, wem es gefällt Da wird der Klang zusätzlich verstärkt.


----------



## phaYne (8. August 2008)

so habs nun angepasst und noch was beim text unten dazugefügt bitte auch nochma durchlesen danke


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2008)

Hast du eine Creative Soundkarte?
Wenn ja, dann stell mal die Bassumleitung ab.
Dann könnte es sich evtl. besser anhören.


----------



## phaYne (8. August 2008)

Habe Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Music. Ich hatte gestern noch Vista drauf da konnte ich das einstellen aber das hat kaum nen Unterschied gemacht nun hab ich das auf XP installiert weil ich hoffte dann is es besser aber da kann ich gar nichts mit Bassumleitung oder sonstiges einstellen.

Ich glaub ich schicks zurück und kauf mir was anderes. Nur was?


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Also bei mir sieht es so aus:
> 
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, die Membrane ist unten und da wir vor kurzem Parkett verlegt haben ist der Klang echt genial.
> ...



Hab das system schon so hard belastet das es durch geschmort iss bombe einfach der wahn


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

phaYne schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich schicks zurück und kauf mir was anderes. Nur was?



Teufel!


----------



## phaYne (8. August 2008)

Ja Teufel wollt ich zuerst bestellen bzw. hab ich auch bis festgestellt habe dass das Concept nicht lieferbar ist zumindest bis Ende August nun und das Concept F weis noch keiner wie lange das dauert bis das Lieferbar ist weil die da Probleme mit dem Subwoofer haben.

Am liebsten wäre wenn ich das System behalten könnte aber wenn der Bass nicht passt bringts ja nix


----------



## Dustin91 (8. August 2008)

phaYne schrieb:


> Ja Teufel wollt ich zuerst bestellen bzw. hab ich auch bis festgestellt habe dass das Concept nicht lieferbar ist zumindest bis Ende August nun und das Concept F weis noch keiner wie lange das dauert bis das Lieferbar ist weil die da Probleme mit dem Subwoofer haben.
> 
> Am liebsten wäre wenn ich das System behalten könnte aber wenn der Bass nicht passt bringts ja nix


Zu mir haben sie auch gesagt, dass mein System erst am 7.08. kommt, aber in echt kam es dann schon 3 Wochen vorher.
Also die Daten sind nicht so wirklich aussagekräftig.


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2008)

Ich sach ja nur Ich habe davon 4 ganze systeme eins geschrottet und die anderen verkauft.

wenn ich ein neues haben wollte dauerte es nicht lange un es wahr da


----------



## phaYne (8. August 2008)

Gibt es nicht evtl. doch die Möglichkeit dass durch irgendwas in X-Fi Menue erzeugt oder durch die Softwäre oder sonst was der Bass so verzerrt wird?


----------



## Lucky.Smile (9. August 2008)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Also bei mir sieht es so aus:
> 
> Edit d00mfreak: Bilder bitte auf 900 px Breite skalieren
> 
> ...




Ui, das Teufel Concept Magnum? Habe das auch, aber in Silber


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Bei einem Downfire wirkt alles wuchtiger und besser, da dieser auf den Boden straht und dieser den Klang im Idealfall spiegelt.



Das stimmt nicht so allgemein. Ich habe jetzt von Down- auf Frontfire gewechselt und es klingt bei mir um Welten besser.

Downfire macht Bass eher spürbar, schließlich ballert er auf den Boden und überträgt dadurch auf die Gebäudestruktur.
Frontfire ist mehr hörbarer Bass.

Bei dem Downfiresytem ist fast alles vom Boden verschluckt worden bei mir. Mit dem Frontfire habe ich wesentlich mehr Tiefen und Bass.

Vor allem in einer Mietwohnung ist Frontfire eher angesagt, da sonst der Mieter unter einem schnell auf die Barikaden geht, wenn seine Decke ständig wackelt 


Der Subwoofer muss hauptsächlich so aufgestellt werden, dass es nicht zu einer Bassauslöschung kommt durch Reflexion der Wellen und aufeinandertreffen in entgegengesetzer Phasenlage (sorum war es doch? ).
Bei mir steht er zwischen den hinteren Lautsprechern und habe keine Probleme.

Ich habe gelesen, dass ein Downfire auf keinen Fall in der Nähe einer Zimmerecke stehen darf.


bei einer X-FI müssen folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen werden:

1. In der THX-Konsole Bassumleitung aktivieren und Crossover-Frequenz auf 120 Hz stellen
2. im Einstellungsfenster von Unterhaltungsmodus und Spielemodus das selbe machen.


----------



## Player007 (9. August 2008)

Häng erstmal die Bilder normal dran, nicht in den Text einfügen, weil das klappt dann zu 100%.

Ich habe auch das Z5500, bei mir hab ich den Sub auch unterm Schreibtisch stehen und keine Probs.
Man kann es doch auch gut regeln über die Soundtouch Konsole 

Gruß


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2008)

Hier noch mal was ganz ausführliches zu dem Thema:
Das große Subwoofer-Special (04.03.2004)


----------



## phaYne (10. August 2008)

Danke für das Subwoofer-Special, habe mir das mal durchgelesen und auch noch so ein anderes. Hat mir geholfen.


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (10. August 2008)

Ich würd generell dann unterm Sub kleine "Füßchen" stellen, sodass er net komplett auf dem Boden steht. Auch wichtig (normalerweise):

Nicht zu nahe an die Wand, oder gar inne Ecke stellen. Da hört sich der Bass für manche Leute besser und stärker an,... er wird dadurch aber so unsauber und extrem dröhnig!! Und das nervt, ich kenne es auch.


----------



## phaYne (11. August 2008)

Ja du meinst so Füßchen wie bei den Teufel Subs oder? Ja ich denke das werden wohl so Holzklötze auf denen Isomatte aufgeklebt ist auch tun oder  ?


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (12. August 2008)

Sicher, warum net. Da kann man sich irgendein Scheiß zusammenbasteln, hauptsache er liegt net auf dem Boden auf


----------



## Overlocked (12. August 2008)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht so allgemein. Ich habe jetzt von Down- auf Frontfire gewechselt und es klingt bei mir um Welten besser.
> 
> Downfire macht Bass eher spürbar, schließlich ballert er auf den Boden und überträgt dadurch auf die Gebäudestruktur.
> Frontfire ist mehr hörbarer Bass.
> ...



Das stimmt jetzt auch nicht so. Es kommt auf den Boden an. Auch wenn der Downfire Subwoofer in der Ecke steht, muss das nicht heißen, dass es schlecht ist, bei mir ist das der Fall. Explosionen klingen schön satt, Musik ist auch super...


----------



## Unbenannt123 (13. August 2008)

a) auf dem Boden und b) ohne Kontakt zu anderen Körpern mit einen Mindestabstand von 10 cm, so verhinderst du zusätzliches Klirren. c) möglichst nahe deines Standpunkts, wo genau ist egal, da das menschliche Gehör einen Subwoofer nicht orten kann. Das ist alles.

MfG,

Kobra-07


----------



## Overlocked (13. August 2008)

Möglichst nah aufstellen, ist nicht sonderlich förderlich, denn hier wirkt der Sub zu dominant.


----------



## Unbenannt123 (14. August 2008)

Das kommt ganz auf die Regelung drauf an. Der primäre Faktor für das Empfinden des Basses ist nunmal die eig. Lautstärke, der Standpunkt spielt da nur eine sekundäre Rolle, da man mit ersteren ja schon alles Regeln kann. Außerdem mögen viele die nebenbei Erzeugten Vibrationen, welche bei z.B. Explosionen mehr Realismus schaffen. Und die kommen halt bei einem näheren Standpunkt besser zur Geltung. 

Aber das hält jeder wie ein Dachdecker. Die meisten mögen es nahe (bspw. unterm Schreibtisch), doch viele gehen auch, der Dominanz halber, auf Distanz.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. August 2008)

Es gab mal in der Zeitschrift AUDIO (oder war es HEIMKINO?) einen Bericht über die Aufstellung von Subwoofern und was Schall eigentlich ist.

Folgendes schreibe ich jetzt aus meiner Erinnerung von diesem Artikel. Wenn ich Zeit habe suche und schaue ich nochmal nach. Bei Bedarf sende ich eine E-Mail mit den eingescannten Seiten des Artikels.

Schall ist im Grunde nichts anderes als eine Sinus-Welle, die je nach Position im Raum, an einem Tiefpunkt bzw. Hochpunkt befindet (oder dazwischen). Sitzt man an einer Position, an der die Sinus-Welle einen Hochpunkt erreicht, ist der "Bass" stärker zu vernehmen, als an einem Tiefpunkt. Deshalb ist es möglich in einem Raum verschiedene Positionen zu haben, in dem sich der "Bass" so anhört wie man es will, druckvoll. Es sollte dabei keine Rolle spielen wie weit man entfernt sitzt. Die nähe zum Klangkörper äußert sich nur in einer gehobenen Lautstärke. Dies könnte subjektiv zu einem stärkeren "Bassempfinden" führen.

Das der Bass sich in Ecken gewaltiger anfühlt, ist nichts anderes als ein Aufschaukeln der Sinus-Kurven. 

Auch das Thema zwei Subwoofer wurde dort beschrieben. Durch den zweiten Klangkörper, der sich idealerweise parallel zum ersten befindet. Heben sich die Sinus-Kurven gegenseitig auf und Hoch- und Tiefpunkt fallen weg. Davon abgesehen braucht man weiniger LAutstärke, was zu mehr Präzision der Subs führen kann.

Aber wie gesagt, ich suche nochmal nach dem Artikel, weil dieser hier alle Fragen beantworten wird.

*EDIT

*Habe den Artikel gefunden. HEIMKINO 08/06. Kann nur empfehlen, wenn es wirklich interessiert diesen Artikel zu lesen. Da werden alle Fragen beantwortet. Schreibt mir eine PN mit eurer Email-Adresse und ihr kriegt die PDF zugesendet.

Es wurden dort sogar 4 Subwoofer eingesetzt.


----------



## Unbenannt123 (14. August 2008)

Das menschliche Gehör kann Infraschall nicht orten und nur einen relativ kleinen Bereich davon gut hören. Die wichtigste Rolle für das Bassempfinden spielt dabei nämlich unser innerer Resonanzkörper, unser Magen. Dieser höhste Ausschlag müsste also nicht einen bestimmten Punkt, sondern nur einen beibiegen Teil unseres Magens erfassen. Sind dann Schwingungen in niedrigen Frequenzen so lang, dass das nicht immer der Fall ist? 

Kommt mir persönlich eine bissen komisch vor, aber wenn es wirklich so da steht, will ich ja nicht widersprechen.


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

Kobra-07 schrieb:


> ..so verhinderst du zusätzliches Klirren...


aber das Gräusch wird vielleicht verstärkt und am Schreibtisch angeleht/reingestellt durch die Knochenübertragen und verstärkt...ich habe es schon immer so


----------



## Overlocked (14. August 2008)

Das ist richtig Ich fande es, als ich es gehört habe, auch komisch, es ist aber so


----------



## Mr_Duese (14. August 2008)

Gibt doch auch diese Bodyshaker ^^, die kannste dir unter deinen Stuhl pappen, dann kannste sogar auf Force Feedback verzichten 

Machen sich auch bestimmt gut unterm Bett


----------



## Overlocked (14. August 2008)

Was du da jetzt nur meinst  *hust*


----------



## Gast3737 (14. August 2008)

Rückenmassege für geneigtere Dinge sollte es doch ehr Punktueller sein hihi


----------



## Overlocked (14. August 2008)

An Rückenschmerzen leide ich nicht, danke


----------



## james07 (14. August 2008)

Also habe ebenfalls das System, habe den Sub. In der Ecke stehen wo platz in Schrankwand ist mit der öffnung richtung Schrank, also der Bass ist mehr als ausreichend, sogar so das die Dielen am Ende vom HAus noch trönen.


----------



## Overlocked (14. August 2008)

Was hast du für ein System?


----------



## james07 (14. August 2008)

Logitech Z5500 digital


----------



## Pasknalli (16. August 2008)

Eine Basswelle braucht je nach Frequenz bis zu 11m um sich zu entfallten. Ein Subwoofer sollte darum auf jeden Fall so stehen das sich diese Welle gut entfallten kann. Das heißt nun nicht das der Sub 11m weit weg stehen muss. Er sollte nur so stehen das die Welle sich auch entfallten kann und nicht durch Möbel geschluckt wird um den vollen Bass zu genießen. Hier geht das eigene "hören" und Probieren über Studieren, da jedes Zimmer anders ist.


----------



## Overlocked (16. August 2008)

Wer hat schon 12 Meter Ich find ihn dort super, wo er steht und wenn es mir nicht reicht, kann immer noch das Knöpfchen auf der Fernbedienung der Decoderstation getätigt werden, mit der schönen Aufschrift " Sub +".


----------



## james07 (16. August 2008)

und das hat zum Glück viel Spielraum nach oben.


----------



## Overlocked (16. August 2008)

fragt sich nur, wo man dann sowas hinstellen soll  ->LINK  Ich sag nur "Uncle Doc"...


----------



## Pokerclock (17. August 2008)

Laut dem Artikel soll der Wellenhöhepunkt unabhängig vom Raum an den jeweiligen Enden sein. Stellt man den Subwoofer direkt an die (Kopf-) Wand, ist das Maximum am höchsten. Stellt man den Sub jedoch etwas entfernt von der Wand - etwa ein Drittel der Raumlänge - gleichen sich Minimum und Maximum an.


----------



## Pasknalli (18. August 2008)

Die Welle kann auch "über Bande" gespielt werden 

In meiner kleinen Buze ist der Bass aufm Lokus am besten^^


----------



## Cionara (11. Oktober 2008)

Da kommt wohl der "Braune Ton" zum Einsatz xD


----------



## rebel4life (12. Oktober 2008)

Verschieb den Subwoofer einfach, bis es passt, direkt in die Ecke sollte man den nicht stellen, das richtet sich aber nach der Art des Subwoofers, bei Wikipedia wird das auch beschrieben.



> Bei bestimmten räumlichen Gegebenheiten oder Aufstellorten können bei diskreten Frequenzen so genannte stehende Wellen entstehen. In diesem Fall heben sich z. B. die aus dem Subwoofer austretende Schallwelle und die von der Rückwand des Hörraumes reflektierte Schallwelle beim Aufeinandertreffen in bestimmten Zonen des Raumes gegenseitig auf bzw. verstärken sich an anderen Plätzen. Dieses Phänomen ist etwas zu vermindern, indem man den Subwoofer asymmetrisch zum Raum aufstellt. Auf keinen Fall sollte man den Subwoofer direkt in einer Raumecke oder direkt an einer Wand positionieren, was sich aber in Wohnräumen oft nicht vermeiden lässt. Faustregel: Mindestens 0,5 m, besser 1 m von allen Wänden entfernt aufstellen.


(Quelle)


----------

